# WWII gift from grandpa



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi all just looking for a little info on a couple of guns my grandfather left me. They both came back with him from WWII. The first is a Beretta 1934 it came with one clip and the combat holster. It is marked Gardone VT 1941XX. Google search says it was carried by italian officers. Shoots great just looking for more info on it. The second is a F.Arizmendi Y Goenaga Eibar it is marked Pistolet Automatique "Ideal" google says it was carried by french officers in WWI. It had 2 clips and the holster. I need to take their value out against what my sister has so if you have a reliable source for their value it would be helpful. The french gun is a 32 and the itialian is a 380.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Check this website...*

My own grandfather found one of those during WWII as well and sent it back home. My Dad has it currently and we will shoot it on occasion. They're quite easy to break down for cleaning. I've got almost zero handgun experience personally so couldn't speak to much else about the gun's performance. I have seen a few FTFs, but Dad & I go shooting perhaps once every few years and I have no idea what ammo he loads in it. It may also be that the gun hasn't had a proper break-in either. I'd be surprised if it's had more than a hundred rounds through it.

http://oldguns.net/q&a7_07.htm
# 12684 - 1934 Beretta Value
7/10/2007
Cyndi
Beretta - 9 - Don't Know -

Beretta cal.9 m1934 1941xx with leather holster. My grandfather got this and its holster while serving in World War II. The story is it came from a German Officer. We are trying to get an appraisal on this but aren't having any luck at this point.

Answer:
Cyndi, you have a W.W.II vintage Beretta Model 1934 pistol. The Beretta models 1934 and 1935 were Italy's main service sidearms during W.W.II. The two models were basically the same except that Model 1934 was chambered for 9MM Corto (380) while the Model 1935 was chambered for 7.65 mm Brevettata (.32 Auto). Military Model 1934 pistols were marked on the left hand side of the slide "P. Beretta Cal 9 Corto - Mo 1934 Brevet Gardone VT" followed by the date of manufacture. The date of manufacture was marked in two systems (except on late wartime production models), the Christian calendar (1934) and a Roman numeral denoting the year of the Fascist calendar which began in 1922.

Value for your pistol will depend on condition. Pistols that are in poor condition or that have been re- blued can sell for as little as $75.00. Pistols in excellent condition can go as high as $650. Marc


----------



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

That was about my guess on the guns as far as value my sister is putting up a stink about them being worth thousands and they simply arn't. Fun to shoot though. The 1934 is a real nice gun to shoot. The Ideal french gun gives me some insight on why they needed help. I cant hit anything with it and it is not real powerful to start with. :mrgreen: Thanks for the reply


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

You're welcome. It's nice as a noob to be able to help out.


----------

